# Thank God for the virus!



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

To stay positive, here are my top 5 reasons the virus is a silver lining in the clouds.

1. less traffic = less stress
2. empty restaurants = less waiting
3. markets getting busier = more $$$
4. customers seem to appreciate us more = work satisfaction and fulfillment
5. when I want to get take out, there's almost no line!!!

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

It has been very peaceful, for the most part. As long as I keep making money I could live with this for a long time. 

Leaving food at the door without having to interact with the customer is a plus too.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Not gonna lie, kinda enjoying the peace and quiet... I might be a little broke but there's not a lot of things to spend money on right now..


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Plenty of great parking everywhere too


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Damn you guys should move to Alaska, Montana, or one of the Dakota's.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

1. Less likely to get honk at while peeing on the side of the road :thumbup:


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

UberPhool said:


> 1. Less likely to get honk at while peeing on the side of the road :thumbup:


I hunk at any gal doing that


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> To stay positive, here are my top 5 reasons the virus is a silver lining in the clouds.
> 
> 1. less traffic = less stress
> 2. empty restaurants = less waiting
> ...


Thousands of people are dying, but you're happy because you think people better appreciate a delivery driver who risks their life for crumbs?

Really?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Thousands of people are dying, but you're happy because you think people better appreciate a delivery driver who risks their life for crumbs?
> 
> Really?


mostly people already in bad health


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Thousands of people are dying, but you're happy because you think people better appreciate a delivery driver who risks their life for crumbs?
> 
> Really?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> mostly people already in bad health


You mean people like me, the age 60+ crowd with respiratory issues and compromised immune systems? I guess you guys think it's ok to joke about as long as it's someone else whose life is at risk.

Tell me, when does it stop being a novelty and start being a serious health issue that will kill thousands more people?

Risking your life and the lives of others in the community for two bucks more is an extremely stupid and irresponsible thing to do.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Thousands of people are dying, but you're happy because you think people better appreciate a delivery driver who risks their life for crumbs?
> 
> Really?


Yup, I don't know any of them so IDGAF


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> You mean people like me, the age 60+ crowd with respiratory issues and compromised immune systems? I guess you guys think it's ok to joke about as long as it's someone else whose life is at risk.
> 
> Tell me, when does it stop being a novelty and start being a serious health issue that will kill thousands more people?
> 
> Risking your life and the lives of others in the community for two bucks more is an extremely stupid and irresponsible thing to do.


I think he was talking about obesity. Type 2 diabetes.
smoking. lack of exercise. Fast food. Saturated fats. high salt content. And the ungodly amount of sugar / corn syrup in an American's diet...
But but if you want to make it about you. O.k.:thumbup:


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> You mean people like me, the age 60+ crowd with respiratory issues and compromised immune systems? I guess you guys think it's ok to joke about as long as it's someone else whose life is at risk.
> 
> Tell me, when does it stop being a novelty and start being a serious health issue that will kill thousands more people?
> 
> Risking your life and the lives of others in the community for two bucks more is an extremely stupid and irresponsible thing to do.


You risk your life with every decision you make. You can cross the street and have some delivery driver LOL, run the light and run you over and kill you. Hey I'll stay home if you wanna front me 850 bucks a week to pay my bills and expenses and get my groceries and take care of my kid.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> You risk your life with every decision you make. You can cross the street and have some delivery driver LOL, run the light and run you over and kill you. Hey I'll stay home if you wanna front me 850 bucks a week to pay my bills and expenses and get my groceries and take care of my kid.


You're an adult. If you're willing to risk your life for a handful of peanuts, that's on you, but it still doesn't make this situation funny.

Need money? Go get a real job and maybe you'd be at home, safe like the rest of us.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> You mean people like me, the age 60+ crowd with respiratory issues and compromised immune systems? I guess you guys think it's ok to joke about as long as it's someone else whose life is at risk.
> 
> Tell me, when does it stop being a novelty and start being a serious health issue that will kill thousands more people?
> 
> Risking your life and the lives of others in the community for two bucks more is an extremely stupid and irresponsible thing to do.


yes


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Air quality is much better as well. I'm not a hardcore environmentalist but this might give ol' mother nature a chance to heal herself a bit. Oil consumption is way down, as is manufacturing. 

Having said that, I'd way rather vulnerable people not be in danger from the virus and to see the economy bustling again.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> You're an adult. If you're willing to risk your life for a handful of peanuts, that's on you, but it still doesn't make this situation funny.
> 
> Need money? Go get a real job and maybe you'd be at home, safe like the rest of us.


Last I knew son, my "real job" that I have pays my real bills, puts real food on the table, put clothes on my real son's back, put real gas in my car, and pays the real rent that I have, And also affords me the opportunity to see real NBA games when the situation presents itself, real NFL games too. So GTFO.

And no son, I'm not just like this on the forum, if you were standing right in front of me I would tell you the same thing, actually a little more sensitive here because of the moderators.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Last I knew son, my "real job" that I have pays my real bills, puts real food on the table, put clothes on my real son's back, put real gas in my car, and pays the real rent that I have, And also affords me the opportunity to see real NBA games when the situation presents itself, real NFL games too. So GTFO.
> 
> And no son, I'm not just like this on the forum, if you were standing right in front of me I would tell you the same thing, actually a little more sensitive here because of the moderators.


A-f***ing-men!!


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Yup, I don't know any of them so IDGAF


Psychopath:
A person having an egocentric and antisocial personality marked by a lack of remorse for one's actions, an absence of empathy for others, and often criminal tendencies.

Did you have a horrible childhood or is it genetics?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

saucy05 said:


> Psychopath:
> A person having an egocentric and antisocial personality marked by a lack of remorse for one's actions, an absence of empathy for others, and often criminal tendencies.
> 
> Did you have a horrible childhood or is it genetics?


Son, your attempt at "gallows humor" is fairly pitiful. I am neither "egotistical" nor "antisocial" (not have I ever spent one second in jail, in front of a judge, or any other sort of lawful situation where punishment could be doled out). I am honest and hold back no thoughts or comments, either here or in person. Unfiltered you could say. Unlike the vast majority of humans, I do not play the passive-aggressive game well. I also do not have "forum muscles". The type to rant on and on via the internet, but turtle up at the presence of someone in person. You don't know me son, so unless you wish to sit down over a drink (I do not drink alcohol of any sort, so getting drunk is all you), please do not tag me with any sort of pre-determined assumptions. As I have stated, you wish to give me $850 a week to support myself and my child, have it at. Otherwise GTFO.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> You don't know me son, so unless you wish to sit down over a drink (I do not drink alcohol of any sort, so getting drunk is all you), please do not tag me with any sort of pre-determined assumptions. As I have stated, you wish to give me $850 a week to support myself and my child, have it at. Otherwise GTFO.


There is much to assume as far as your moral depravity. You stated it yourself that you don't give a damn if people suffer as long as it means more money in your pocket. Hopefully, your seed doesn't turn out to be like you.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

saucy05 said:


> There is much to assume as far as your moral depravity. You stated it yourself that you don't give a damn if people suffer as long as it means more money in your pocket. Hopefully, your seed doesn't turn out to be like you.


Run run run! Run to the moral high ground!

SJW Preening Alert!

Never let a joke go to waste! Condemn the joker to hell forever! Use the moment to show your superiority!

This is why a lot of the best comedians won't play universities and other venues where the "awake" crowd frequent. They have lost the ability to laugh and smile. At the shows they like you don't have laughter you have clap-ter, where people clap to show their awake-ness.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

Fozzie said:


> You mean people like me, the age 60+ crowd with respiratory issues and compromised immune systems? I guess you guys think it's ok to joke about as long as it's someone else whose life is at risk.
> 
> Tell me, when does it stop being a novelty and start being a serious health issue that will kill thousands more people?
> 
> Risking your life and the lives of others in the community for two bucks more is an extremely stupid and irresponsible thing to do.


I agree but at the same time, if your healthy and taking proper precautions I don't see why Uber is not as essential as working at macdonalds or target or a gas station, many of those people have been the usual customers lately, or how about a shoprite warehouse distribution center where there were over 5 people waiting for Uber, they are all have to work or we get no food, THE DISTRIBUTION CENTER, the guy had a special badge in case he needs to explain why he's out past 9 pm. and the guy tells me most of the people working there {12 hours shifts btw} take Ubers to work. So what about these people, if they can work so can we, again with many precautions and safety of course let's be safe! But still the work can be done. and please if your sick or symptomatic or even feel unwell for any reason, oreven suspect having anything DO STAY HOME. Why is it worth it for a Macdonald's worker to be out there but not an Uber driver? I just want peoples opinions, respectfully please!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

saucy05 said:


> There is much to assume as far as your moral depravity. You stated it yourself that you don't give a damn if people suffer as long as it means more money in your pocket. Hopefully, your seed doesn't turn out to be like you.


My "seed" is exactly like me. Compassionate. Intelligent. Caring. Thoughtful. Actually wants to work now that he's of age to be employed and doesn't want to sit around getting handouts or having his parent support him. Has no filter. And has a large real network of friends, not needing to look for attention here on a forum like some posting here with a "05" in their screen name.

You amuse me son. Keep up the trolling. Makes my day in between orders a little more interesting.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Compassionate...


You can't be a compassionate person while gleefully cheering the death of thousands of people because it helped you earn a couple more dollars. 


Solid 5 said:


> Intelligent


You are delivering food for pennies to people you absolutely don't give a f*** about during a pandemic. I'm going have to question that one too.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Run run run! Run to the moral high ground!
> 
> SJW Preening Alert!
> 
> ...


Except these guys are not joking.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

saucy05 said:


> You can't be a compassionate person while gleefully cheering the death of thousands of people because it helped you earn a couple more dollars.
> 
> You are delivering food for pennies to people you absolutely don't give a f*** about during a pandemic. I'm going have to question that one too.
> 
> ...


Should I care about when every Tom Dick and Harry dies? Kenny Rogers died, IDGAF about him either. It's called "The Evolution of Life" son. People are born. People die. Happens every day. How they die is none of my business or concern.

Was hoping you would reply today son, was getting bored waiting for your response. In case you don't know, there IS a feature here to ignore members. However I sense you have nothing else to do with your life. I got an idea, go upstairs and tell your mom I thank her for breakfast today.

PS hows that deactivation coming along son? It's usually those ones here that tend to troll others ya know. Also ones who resort to swearing in posts. Their lack of knowledge gets the better of them. Good George Carlin skit years ago revolving around the use of that four letter word that ends arguments by people who aren't intelligent enough to continue with one using regular language. Google it, well worth the laugh.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

saucy05 said:


> You can't be a compassionate person while gleefully cheering the death of thousands of people because it helped you earn a couple more dollars.
> 
> You are delivering food for pennies to people you absolutely don't give a f*** about during a pandemic. I'm going have to question that one too.
> 
> ...


My my look at all your hate anger and vitriol.

Who's the hater now?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

If we cared about every person who dies, there would be no time or energy left to care about anything else.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> You mean people like me, the age 60+ crowd with respiratory issues and compromised immune systems? I guess you guys think it's ok to joke about as long as it's someone else whose life is at risk.
> 
> Tell me, when does it stop being a novelty and start being a serious health issue that will kill thousands more people?
> 
> Risking your life and the lives of others in the community for two bucks more is an extremely stupid and irresponsible thing to do.


I don't understand this argument. Each individual human is responsible for their own health. If you want to give or get a ride that is your right until they instill martial. With that being said if I'm sick I will not drive or ride because I have morals. Unfortunately those are lacking in this &#127758;, thats why were in this predicament. Keep driving an riding till the wheels fall off. That's what real OP's do best.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> I don't understand this argument. Each individual human is responsible for their own health. If you want to give or get a ride that is your right until they instill martial. With that being said if I'm sick I will not drive or ride because I have morals. Unfortunately those are lacking in this &#127758;, thats why were in this predicament. Keep driving an riding till the wheels fall off. That's what real OP's do best.


Exactly!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> PS hows that deactivation coming along son? It's usually those ones here that tend to troll others ya know.


Do you mean deactivation on a ride share platform or this forum? Dad


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Do you mean deactivation on a ride share platform or this forum? Dad


The question wasn't directed towards you, unless you're hiding something?

Research here is amazing.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> The question wasn't directed towards you, unless you're hiding something?
> 
> Research here is amazing.


Everyone is hiding something


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> You mean people like me, the age 60+ crowd with respiratory issues and compromised immune systems? I guess you guys think it's ok to joke about as long as it's someone else whose life is at risk.
> 
> Tell me, when does it stop being a novelty and start being a serious health issue that will kill thousands more people?
> 
> Risking your life and the lives of others in the community for two bucks more is an extremely stupid and irresponsible thing to do.


Considering the number of people on this forum that are probably uncontrolled Type 2 Diabetics they really shouldn't be laughing.
See, here is the thing about the USA that most of the "It Isn't That Bad" crowd forget.
Type 2 diabetics is one of the at risk groups. And, with uncontrolled blood sugar they are greatest risk of getting (not the virus) bacterial infections like the ones that end up killing patients with this virus.
While your body spends lots of energy on fighting this nasty Covid 19 it has less resources to fight off the bacterial infection than a normal person.

So, us fatty fat ****s are kinda maybe screwed in the end.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Considering the number of people on this forum that are probably uncontrolled Type 2 Diabetics they really shouldn't be laughing.
> See, here is the thing about the USA that most of the "It Isn't That Bad" crowd forget.
> Type 2 diabetics is one of the at risk groups. And, with uncontrolled blood sugar they are greatest risk of getting (not the virus) bacterial infections like the ones that end up killing patients with this virus.
> While your body spends lots of energy on fighting this nasty Covid 19 it has less resources to fight off the bacterial infection than a normal person.
> ...


I am a very very firm believer in "when it's your time to go, nothing is going to stop it from happening".

I can practice social distancing all I want, but who's to say while I'm sleeping at night there's a gas leak at my place and the whole thing explodes. And yes I've seen it happen firsthand to people I knew.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I hear the funeral homes are making a killing

I guess even bad news is good news for somebody.


----------



## Fletch2020 (Mar 23, 2020)

saucy05 said:


> Psychopath:
> A person having an egocentric and antisocial personality marked by a lack of remorse for one's actions, an absence of empathy for others, and often criminal tendencies.
> 
> Did you have a horrible childhood or is it genetics?


Maybe developed due to excessive Uber People activity.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fletch2020 said:


> Maybe developed due to excessive Uber People activity.


"You using the whole fist there Doc?"


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

saucy05 said:


> Except these guys are not joking.


Of course not! Don't you know that over 90% of ride share drivers are serial killers?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Run run run! Run to the moral high ground!
> 
> SJW Preening Alert!
> 
> ...


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Even Hitler can be funny


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

CV 19- found out that more grocery exists other than two or three :smiles:


----------

